# 

## tadeta

(,        )   ,  ,   .      .     . 
1           ?
2      ?
3   ?

4            ,     ?          010   ,     ?

----------


## tadeta

:Frown:    ....   -   ?

----------


## zas77

> (,        )   ,  ,   .      .


  . 2 . 4  66- 
 -  


> ,        ,         , 
> **


      ( 76.  .)   .

     ,      90%   


> ,    
> ** , 
>      ,     ,  **    .
>           ,     ,   ,  ,          35, 36  38   ,  .      ,      .


   , ..    66-,         . ,         ,   .       .

----------


## kazak_kazakevih

,   .



> 1           ?


1.       .
2.       : , , ........
3.     ?




> ,     ?


 .

----------


## zas77

> 1           ?
> 2      ?
> 3   ?
> 
> 4            ,     ?          010   ,     ?


,      .
    .

4.      ,       ?

----------


## tadeta

> ,      .
>     .
> ?


      76  .,    !!!!

----------


## tadeta

> 1.       .


.    ?  ...-  ,   ,       ,     .    ...

    ,     . 
  ?           "".

----------


## kazak_kazakevih

> .    ?


  ?



> "".

----------


## tadeta

> 


    ,   .     ?

----------


## kazak_kazakevih

: 

  ,           
  ( ).



> ?


      .
    .   .    (  )

----------


## zas77

> .   .    (  )


         . 2 . 4   66-. **     , ..   ,      .

----------


## kazak_kazakevih

zas77
1.     .   -  .
2.         .    .

----------


## tadeta

> : 
> 
>   ,           
>   ( ).


,   . 
        ?
(  , "   ,    ")

----------


## zas77

,          ,         .

----------


## kazak_kazakevih

> ?


  ?

----------


## tadeta

> ?


 ,

----------


## zas77

> ,


,  ,   .
          ,       . 
    . 2 . 4  66-  15.04.1998 .,     ,   (, , )          (   ).
:     -     ?

----------


## kazak_kazakevih

> :     -     ?


       ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


    ,     ,    -.

!

----------


## kazak_kazakevih

> -.


?

----------

